# pregnancy test confusion



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm so confused, I have been told I can't conceive naturally and have even undergone a failed ivf in march, this month I have ovulated twice and recently been feelin really sick (been sick as well) frequent weeing, heartburn, headaches, raised temp etc so I did a first response pg test which came up with a really faint second line within minutes, I went to do another one the morning after to try and confirm it but was 100% negative, I havnt bled so am unsure its a chemical, is it normal to do two tests one bfp then bfn (same brand test) I'm due to start injections for next ivf cycle in two weeks, I'm more than confused. Thanks everyone in advance for any replies x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kathryn,

You would usually expect the tests to show consistent results if you are using same brand at same time of day (still depends on voulme and dilution of urine though in relation to how early you are testing post conception) If you still haven't had AF appear yet then I'd go and see GP and ask fro another test plus bloods done to measure HCG and see what's going on.

Will kepp everything crossed for you   
Maz x


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I would test again in a couple of days and book a blood test.  According to the 'peeonastick' website the sensitivity of tests can be different within the same brand and even within tests in the same box! I really hope it is a positive for you


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi , just wondering how you got on?? xxx


----------

